# EBook on CAT/MBA



## geforce256 (May 21, 2004)

i need some ebooks on CAt/ MBA. free. thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2004)

spend some money 
buy IMS/CL/Time material

reading offline is much better than online


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 3, 2004)

right said... reading offline is musch better


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2004)

reading on comp is the most mundane job ever
get some ( may be 2nd hand ) time or IMS material
its the best solution.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 5, 2004)

hey we will have to work hard to get into iim, i dont think we would b able to read for a long time from the computer moniter.


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 6, 2004)

yes instaed of ebooks on cat go for the ims or cl or time material

or else.. if u r good in ur subject.. catch ur localality students.. start redaing their textbooks on maths

for graphs refer to 11th and 12ths std linear programming

for english  .. i will just keep reading books if u dont knwo a wrod check its meaning on the net.. u can also purchase word power made easy for 99 bucks


----------



## nita_nitd (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi 

I dont think there is any eBOOKs specially for CAT preparations. There are few sites you can visit and get all the free notes , question papers and free mock tests with all the latest informations.
*www.cat4mba.com  i one of them & the best . All the coachin centers have thier ownsites, chk them u can get the url fro CAT4MBA.COM 

Best of luck for CAT


----------

